# Interior Design Help on Living Room



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you have any other furniture at all, or just what's shown? Are you going to leave the walls the existing color? More pics would help.

Based on just the one photo, I think bold, solid colors would work well. I would integrate white pieces into the mix to contrast with the black furniture .Black and white always work well. Then it's a matter of choosing an accent color(s) that you like. Do you have a favorite color? You definitely could use it and make it work well. Black and white are opposite ends of the spectrum, and beg for a splash of color (_any_ color) in between. 

My favorite color is red. My bathroom has a black/white/red theme, as will the master bedroom when it's complete. It works really well. You could replace red for any color you want and it would work just as well. 

When I put my living room together, I didn't really have a clear vision of what I wanted to do (I was starting with nothing, other than the neutral color couch/love seat/recliner I had just bought), so I looked around at all the things I wanted - end tables, rugs, lamps, pillows, etc. I bookmarked the things I liked online, and made a mental note of the things I liked in stores. Then I started picking favorites and started the process of elimination. I found some end tables I just had to have, and that in turn helped narrow down my search for other pieces, since some of the lamps and rugs and pillows wouldn't compliment the tables I chose. Basically I just bought things piece by piece, making sure that each piece would work with the next one.

My suggestion is to choose a color scheme first, then start looking at all the other elements you want. There are lots of options for lamps and tables, and I would start there first. Why? For as many options as you have there, there are tons more as far as pillows and rugs go. It will be easier to find rugs and pillows that are a perfect fit for the look of your room than it will be to find lamps and tables to match the rug and pillows you already bought. 

There's a lot to be said for the order you buy things in. The goal is to have as many options as possible.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Ebullient, your room could benefit with some modern and clean accessories, and a simple black, white and grey color scheme works well. The wall colors can be changed to more white tones, rather than the pale yellow as you mentioned.


----------

